# هل يوجد تناقض فى الكتاب المقدس ؟



## دمعه حزينه (23 أغسطس 2010)

**************

*هذه اول مشاركه ليا ف المنتدى *
*اخواتى الاعزاء الذين يملكون حث الادب والاحترام *
*عندى سؤال لكم واتمنى ان اجد اجابه *
*هل يوجد ف الكتاب المقدس متناقشات او اخطاء املائيه او كتابيه او اى كان الخطاء ؟ ام لا يوجد اى خطاء ؟ *​


----------



## crusader (23 أغسطس 2010)

*لا يوجد تناقض في الكتاب*

*لكن يوجد عدة ترجمات للنص الأصلي*

*فهل أنت علي دراية بالموضوع أصلا و لا لأ*​


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

دمعه حزينه قال:


> *هذه اول مشاركه ليا ف المنتدى *
> *اخواتى الاعزاء الذين يملكون حث الادب والاحترام *
> *عندى سؤال لكم واتمنى ان اجد اجابه *
> 
> *هل يوجد ف الكتاب المقدس متناقشات او اخطاء املائيه او كتابيه او اى كان الخطاء ؟ ام لا يوجد اى خطاء ؟ *​



*أولاً مرحباً بكي معنا .....*

*ثانياً الكتاب المقدس كتاب موحي به من الله ولا يمكن أن يكون فيه أي خطأ أو أي شئ يدل علي عدم كماله فهو من الله .....*

*ولكن قد يوجد بالنسخ أو بالترجمات بعض الكلمات التي يشوبها الريب وهذا بسبب ضعف اللغة المترجم لها مثلاً ... وهذا لا يعيب الله والكاتب بالوحي .... بل يعيب المترجم أو الناسخ فهم بشر ولكن في كل الحالات الله قادر أن يحافظ علي كلامه المحي*​


----------



## دمعه حزينه (23 أغسطس 2010)

طيب انا كنت لاحظت شويه متناقضات ف الكتاب المقدس 
هل ينفع اعرضها ليكوا وتردوا عليا باجابت صحيحه ؟
ام لا اعطى للموضوع اهتمام


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

دمعه حزينه قال:


> طيب انا كنت لاحظت شويه متناقضات ف الكتاب المقدس
> هل ينفع اعرضها ليكوا وتردوا عليا باجابت صحيحه ؟
> ام لا اعطى للموضوع اهتمام


 
*ممكن وتضعيها نقطة نقطة للرد عليها *
*ولكن قبل كل هذا .... أيمكنك الأطلاع علي فهرست الأسئلة والأجوبة أولاً وستجدي ما تريديه*
*أو أستخدمي عمليه البحث*
*فهناك الكثير من المواضيع التي تتحدث حول التناقضات الوهمية حول الكتاب المقدس والمسيحية *​


----------



## minatosaaziz (23 أغسطس 2010)

طبعا  بكل سرور. بس يا ريت تكوني عاوزة تستفادي لانك لو عاوزة تثيري شبهة لتشكيكنا فده مش هيفرق لاننا واثقين في المسيحية لابعد حدا . وممكن تقبلي مني الرابط ده لموقع فيه كتاب اسمه شبهات وهمية حول الكتاب المقدس بيعرف ما هو التناقض منطقيا وبيرد على كل ما يبدو تناقضا في المسيحية وده رابطه :
http://www.freecopts.net/forum/show...الكتاب-المقدس-(-الدكتور-القس-منيس-عبد-النور-) 
وهتلاقي فيه روابط لكل سفر ومعلكيش غير انك تفتحي رابط السفر وتشوفي الردود على  الشبهات حول السفر ده.وهتلاقي الشبهات والردود مترتبة حسب الاصحاح . 
واحنا مستعدين لاي سؤال . وبنقبل منك اي استفسار .


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

*طيب وليه تروح بعيد يا أخ مينا ,,,,,*
*ماا كتاب الرد علي الشبهات مثبت أعلي المنتدي ومفهرس ومضاف عليه شبهات جديدة والرد عليها .... **هنا *​


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2010)

الشبهات تُطرح في قسم *الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2010)

دمعه حزينه قال:


> **************
> 
> *هذه اول مشاركه ليا ف المنتدى *
> *اخواتى الاعزاء الذين يملكون حث الادب والاحترام *
> ...


*
متاكده ان دي اول مشاركه ليكي
مش انتي ف رمضان وبتصومي
يا رب ارحمنا ونور عقولهم
*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

*
[q-bible] كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر. لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح​[/q-bible]
كيف لكتاب من عند الله و موحى به من عند الله ان يحتوي على تناقض او اخطاء !! 
نحن نؤمن ايمانا كاملا ان الكتاب المقدس قد حفظه الله و صانه من كل شيء 

الكتاب المقدس الذي بين ايدينا هو ترجمة عربية عن الترجمات الاصلية التي كتب بها ​*


----------



## strator (24 أغسطس 2010)

طب انا عندي شبهة تناقض واريد الرد
_________________________________________
*[font=&quot]" لا تخرج منك ثمرة إلى الأبد، فيبست تلك الشجرة للوقت، فنظر التلاميذ وتعجبوا " ( متى 21/19 – 20 )، [/font]*
*[font=&quot]______________________________ " لما صار المساء خرج إلى خارج المدينة، وفي الصباح إذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الأصول، فتذكر بطرس، وقال له: يا سيدي، انظر التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست! " ( مرقس 11/19 – 20 )[/font]*
__________________________________________
وارجو ان محدش يفضل يقول الاصول ومش الاصول هي اللي يبست
وشكرااا


----------



## minatosaaziz (24 أغسطس 2010)

> *كيف لكتاب من عند الله و موحى به من عند الله ان يحتوي على تناقض او اخطاء !!
> نحن نؤمن ايمانا كاملا ان الكتاب المقدس قد حفظه الله و صانه من كل شيء
> 
> الكتاب المقدس الذي بين ايدينا هو ترجمة عربية عن الترجمات الاصلية التي كتب بها *


علشان نتكلم بصراحة يا أختي الكتاب المقدس بيه تناقضات ظاهرية كثيرة ولكن حلها زي ما قال احد العلماء الامريكان بكل بساطة هو ان نعرف وندرس الاصل العبري والوقت والحين الذي اوحي فيه بالسفر والتعابير المستخدمة بين الناس في ذلك الوقت وطبعا نستخدم الربط والعقل والتحليل .
فوجود تناقضات ظاهرية امر معروف ولكن هل هي جوهرية او في المعنى : بالطبع لا ولكن   الذي يعطينا الايحاء بذلك هو اختلاف اللغة والثقافة والوقت وطبعا الحهل والتسرع .


----------



## minatosaaziz (24 أغسطس 2010)

> _________________________________________
> *[font=&quot]" لا تخرج منك ثمرة إلى الأبد، فيبست تلك الشجرة للوقت، فنظر التلاميذ وتعجبوا " ( متى 21/19 – 20 )، [/font]*
> *[font=&quot]______________________________ " لما صار المساء خرج إلى خارج المدينة، وفي الصباح إذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الأصول، فتذكر بطرس، وقال له: يا سيدي، انظر التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست! " ( مرقس 11/19 – 20 )[/font]*


طب بالله عليك اصل ضعط دمي ابتدا يعلى وانا هاتنقط من الغباء الفكري . 
ما هو التناقض في هذا النص يا أخي ؟؟؟؟ هل تعرف معنى التناقض اصلا ؟؟؟
لما تعرف اولا نبقى نتطرق للشبهات وممكن ترجع للرابط الي حطيته لك وتشوف ما مفهوم التناقض علشان متبنش بصورة وحشة امامنا . وبساطة التناقض هو  عندما نقول عن نفس الشئ في نفس الموقف ومن نفس الجهة وفي نفس القصد ما هو عكس بعض مثل: الخبر مفرح  . الخبر محزن . ولكن لو قلت لك الخبر محزن والخبر طويل فهل هذا تناقض ؟؟؟ للعلم فقط هذا هو اسلوب الاناجيل فهي تذكر لنا الحوادث من وجهات مختلفة ولكن دون تناقض وايضا تكمل بعضها . فلو تقصد ان النصين ليسا واحد فهذا لا يفيد اي تناقض . ولكن يفيد عرض نفس الحادثة من وحهتين وباسلوبين يكملان بعضهما .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2010)

*هل يبست التين في الحال ام في اليوم التالي : ؟؟

الحقيقة ان شجرة التين يبست من أغصانها وأوراقها في الحال ، وظهر هذا جليا واضحا امام التلاميذ ، كما يذكر البشير متى : " .فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد الى الابد.فيبست التينة في الحال. 20 فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال" ( متى 21 : 19 - 20) ، ولكن في الصباح التالي كان التيبس وصل الى أصول الشجرة وجذورها ، وهذا ما لاحظوه في اليوم التالي : " ولما صار المساء خرج الى خارج المدينة 20 وفي الصباح اذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الاصول. 21 فتذكر بطرس وقال له يا سيدي انظر.التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست " ( مرقس 11 : 19 - 21) 
*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> علشان نتكلم بصراحة يا أختي الكتاب المقدس بيه تناقضات ظاهرية كثيرة ولكن حلها زي ما قال احد العلماء الامريكان بكل بساطة هو ان نعرف وندرس الاصل العبري والوقت والحين الذي اوحي فيه بالسفر والتعابير المستخدمة بين الناس في ذلك الوقت وطبعا نستخدم الربط والعقل والتحليل .
> فوجود تناقضات ظاهرية امر معروف ولكن هل هي جوهرية او في المعنى : بالطبع لا ولكن   الذي يعطينا الايحاء بذلك هو اختلاف اللغة والثقافة والوقت وطبعا الحهل والتسرع .



*تناقضات ظاهرية فعلا و مردود عليها و من اسبابها 
اولا :هناك حكمة إلهية من ورائها 
و ثانيا : منها ما هو بسبب الترجمة و بالرجوع الى الاصل تجد انه لا يوجد من هذه التناقضات ​​*


----------



## دمعه حزينه (24 أغسطس 2010)

يعنى الوقتى احط التناقض هنا 
او اعمل موضوع تانى ف قسم للشبهات


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2010)

حطيه هنا وحد ينقله من المشرفين


----------



## دمعه حزينه (24 أغسطس 2010)

*كم كان عدد المقاتلين من يهوذا ؟

خمسمائة ألف ثمانمائة (صموئيل الثاني – اصحاح 24 - فدفع يوآب جملة عدد الشعب الى الملك فكان اسرائيل ثمان مئة الف رجل ذي بأس مستل السيف ورجال يهوذا خمس مئة الف رجل)
*************
أربعمائة و سبعين ألف (سفر أخبار الأيام الأول – اصحاح 21 - 5 فدفع يوآب جملة عدد الشعب الى داود فكان كل اسرائيل الف الف ومئة الف رجل مستلّي السيف ويهوذا اربع مئة وسبعين الف رجل مستلّي السيف)*

*
اذا كما كان عدد المقاتلين من يهوذا ؟.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2010)

*سؤالك تم عليه الرد من قبل تحت عنوان كم عدد محاربى يهوذا ادخلى الموضوع بالرابط*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147268


----------



## alaakamel30 (24 أغسطس 2010)

*هل هذا هو التناقض؟*
*470 أم 500؟*
*برغم أن الأخت المعترضة عربية ومسلمة أى إن لغتها الأم هى العربية وبرغم إلمامها بعلم الأعداد إلا أنها لم تلتفت إلى أن فى لغة الضاد (العربية) كل ما بين الثلاثة والتسعة يعبر عنه بلفظ (بضع) رغم ان هناك فارق بين الرقمين يعادل سبعة أعداد،ولكنها لم تعترض على لغتها العصماء واعترضت على كيفية ان تكن ال 470 = 500.*
*وفى علم الأعداد كل ما هو عشرى يقلب إلى واحد صحيح للتقريب وبالتالى فإن 4,7= 5 وكذلك 470= 500*
*أيتها السائلة الأرقام المذكورة لم تكن إحصائية بل كانت تقريبية وإلا من باب اولى كانت الأرقام تحتوى على أحاد ايضا،فلا يعقل ان يكون عدد الجيش هو 470 او 500 ألف بالضبط بل تكون على سبيل المثال 470234،وفى جميع الإحصائيات العسكرية ومعاهد الدراسات الإستراتيجية الحديثة يتم تعداد الجيوش بالأرقام التقريبية وليست الفعلية فهل هذة الإحصائيات مزورة؟*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

دمعه حزينه قال:


> *كم كان عدد المقاتلين من يهوذا ؟*​
> 
> *خمسمائة ألف ثمانمائة (صموئيل الثاني – اصحاح 24 - فدفع يوآب جملة عدد الشعب الى الملك فكان اسرائيل ثمان مئة الف رجل ذي بأس مستل السيف ورجال يهوذا خمس مئة الف رجل)*
> ***************
> ...


 

* 
...........................................................
* 


*الرد على الشبهة الوهمية :*

*التناقض فى عدد شعب يهوذا*

*+(صموئيل الثانى 24: 9) فَدَفَعَ يُوآبُ جُمْلَةَ عَدَدِ الشَّعْبِ إِلَى الْمَلِكِ، فَكَانَ إِسْرَائِيلُ ثَمَانَ مِئَةِ أَلْفِ رَجُلٍ ذِي بَأْسٍ مُسْتَلِّ السَّيْفِ، وَرِجَالُ يَهُوذَا خَمْسَ مِئَةِ أَلْفِ رَجُلٍ*

*+(أخبار الأيام الأول 21: 5) فَدَفَعَ يُوآبُ جُمْلَةَ عَدَدِ الشَّعْبِ إِلَى دَاوُدَ, فَكَانَ كُلُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِلْيُوناً وَمِئَةَ أَلْفِ رَجُلٍ مُسْتَلِّي السَّيْفِ وَيَهُوذَا أَرْبَعَ مِئَةٍ وَسَبْعِينَ أَلْفَ رَجُلٍ مُسْتَلِّي السَّيْفِ, وَأَمَّا لاَوِي وَبِنْيَامِينُ فَلَمْ يَعُدَّهُمْ مَعَهُمْ لأَنَّ كَلاَمَ الْمَلِكِ*



*ذكر في سفر صموئيل الثاني 24: 9 أن عدد الشعب هو 500 ألف رجل*

*وذكر في سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 21: 5 أن العدد 470 ألف رجل*

*فيكون الفرق بالألف هو: *

*500 - 470 = 30 ألف رجل.*

*فلماذا هذا الفارق فى العدد؟*

*الجواب: *

*+راجع (صموئيل الثانى 6: 1-2) وَجَمَعَ دَاوُدُ أَيْضاً جَمِيعَ الْمُنْتَخَبِينَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، ثَلاَثِينَ أَلْفاً. وَقَامَ دَاوُدُ وَذَهَبَ هُوَ وَجَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ الَّذِي مَعَهُ مِنْ بَعَلَةِ يَهُوذَا لِيُصْعِدُوا مِنْ هُنَاكَ تَابُوتَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى عَلَيْهِ بِاسْمِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْكَرُوبِيمِ.*

*إذن نجد أن داود الملك أخذ 30 ألف رجل ليحضر التابوت من الفلسطينيين.*

*هؤلاء 30 ألف كانوا على حدود الأرض بين يهوذا في غزة وبين أرض يهوذا*

*وهؤلاء قد حسبوا ضمن شعب يهوذا فكان العدد 500 ألف رجل*

*ولكنهم لم يذكروا في سفر أخبار الأيام فكان العدد بالألف هو: *

*500 - 30 = 470 (ألف رجل)*

*وهو المطلوب إثباته أيضا*
​


----------



## strator (24 أغسطس 2010)

انا لم اقراء كل كتابكم وفيه حاجات مش فاهمها وساورها ارجو الرد وبلاش الرد الغريب ده


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

> *تنكري انه اثناء الترحمة العديد من النصوص طارت تماما وراحت​*
> *ده معروفة انه ما فيش مخطوطتان على الارض متطابقتان*​



*طارت !! لا برافو عليك دا انت ذخر للعلم و الدين !! و بتكتشف اكتشافات رهيبة قوي قبلك ما اكتشفوها !! ​*​​
*يا ريت بلاش الفلسفة الزايدة تكلم بدليل و منطق !! و هات الادلة و الامثلة *​ 
*انت فاكر انه رجال الكنيسة او حتى بعض المسيحيين العاديين مش بعرفوا في اللغات الاصلية تاعت الكتاب المقدس !! بيعرفوا و بيقارنوا الترجمات في اللغات الاصلية *​ 



> *طب لو انا قلت انا عندي 4 اولاد مرة 10 اولاد تبقى تناقضات ظاهرية همممم!!!!!!!​*


 
*مثال غير قابل للتطبق !! و لا علاقة له بموضوعنا !! *​ 
*يا ريت ترجع تقرأ الردود*
*و طلبي ان تقرأ الردود بنظرة الباحث لا المهاجم !! *
*حتى يزول تأثير الشيطان عنك و الذي يبعدك عن معرفة الحق و الحقيقة *​ ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2010)

*



			" ولما صار المساء خرج الى خارج المدينة 20 وفي الصباح اذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الاصول. 21 فتذكر بطرس وقال له يا سيدي انظر.التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست " ( مرقس 11 : 19 - 21)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* ​*واضح جدا للكل ان تعبير من الاصول موجود فى الآيه موضوع الشبهه مش من عندى . *

*قبل ماتحط ردك تانى مره ابقى راجع النص كويس علشان منظرك مايبقاش ووووووووووووووووووووحش*

*وبجد لو انت مش عارف الفرق بين اصول الشجرة وفروعها *

*انصحك ترجع تدرس تانى من كى جى 1*


----------



## minatosaaziz (24 أغسطس 2010)

> الله يا سيبويه(ملحوظة علشان متظهرش جاهل سيبويه مش مدرس عربي ده مجرد نحوي وضع كتاب الكتاب وكان من المدلسين لصالح القرآن)  يا مدرس العربي يا فنان



يا استاذي الي انا كاتبهولك ده تعريف ارسطو الفيلسوف اليوناني العظيم لعلك لا تعرفه ولا تعرف ما مقداره او ما هو تأثيره على الفلسفة والمنطقيات . وهذا هو ما قاله كاتب الكتاب من تعريف ارسطو للامر لعلك تفقه المعنى قبل ان تطرح الشبهات :
"*التناقض هو القول بوجود شيء وعدم وجوده في وقت واحد وبمعنى واحد. وهو القول باجتماع صفتين متناقضتين في شخص واحد. وهو القول إن أمراً ما صادق وكاذب معاً. وقد قال أرسطو: «يستحيل القول بوجود صفة وعدم وجودها في شخص واحد، في وقت واحد، وبمعنى واحد». فإذا ثبت مخالفة مبادئ هذا التعريف في أية عبارة فلا بد من الحكم بوجود تناقض فيها.

(1) «يستحيل القول بوجود صفة وعدم وجودها في شخص واحد». وقد يكون أمراً غير قابل للتصديق (مع كونه صحيحاً) أن الناس يتوهَّمون وجود تناقض بين عبارتين، ويغيب عن ذهنهم إن كان المقصود بالعبارتين شيئاً واحداً أم لا. ففي أعمال الرسل 12 يُقال إن هيرودس قطع رأس «يعقوب». وبعد هذا ببضع سنوات انعقد المجمع الرسولي العام (أعمال الرسل 15) وكان «يعقوب» أحد المتكلمين فيه. فيكون هناك تناقض إن كان يعقوب هو نفس الشخص المذكور في الأصحاحين. أما إن كان هناك شخصان يحملان نفس الاسم فلا يكون هناك تناقض. وكل من له ولو معرفة بسيطة بالعهد الجديد يعرف أن يعقوب أعمال 12 هو يعقوب بن زبدي، بينما يعقوب أعمال 15 هو يعقوب بن حلفي. فيتلاشى التناقض الظاهري لأن الأصحاحين يشيران إلى شخصين مختلفين.

(2) «يستحيل القول بوجود صفة وعدم وجودها في وقت واحد». قد يبدو وجود تناقض بين عبارتين بسبب عدم ملاحظة الزمن المقصود. ففي تكوين 1 يُشار إلى إكمال الخليقة كحقيقة واقعة، بينما تكوين 6 ينفي هذا الإكمال. فقال بعضهم إن سفر التكوين يناقض نفسه. ولكن سواء بتعمُّد أو بغير تعمُّد، فاتهم أن الإكمال المُشار إليه كان بعد الخلق مباشرة، بينما العبارة التي تنفي هذا الإكمال تشير إلى الزمن السابق للطوفان. كم يكون من الجهل أن يُقال إن ما كان يصْدُق عن بلادنا منذ ألفي سنة مثلاً يجب أن يصدُق عنها اليوم!!

(3) «يستحيل القول بوجود صفة وعدم وجودها بمعنى واحد». كثير مما يُقال له تناقض يبدو واضحاً إذا روعيت هذه العبارة. كثيرون من غير المؤمنين يقولون بوجود اختلاف بين كلام المسيح عن يوحنا المعمدان وكلام المعمدان عن نفسه، فقد قال المسيح عنه: «إن أردتم أن تقبلوا، فهذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي» (متى 11:14) بينما يوحنا المعمدان نفسه في ردّه على سؤال رسُل الفريسيين إن كان هو إيليا أم لا، أجاب: «لستُ أنا». فإحدى العبارتين تقول إن يوحنا المعمدان هو إيليا، والأخرى تفيد عكس ذلك. فهنا يبدو لأول وهلة تناقض صريح. ولكن على القارئ أن يفحص إن كان للعبارتين معنى واحد أم لا. فلم يقل المسيح عن يوحنا إنه نفس إيليا النبي القديم وقد رجع إلى الأرض، ولكنه يقول إنه إيليا الذي كان مزمعاً أن يأتي. يعني «إيليا» المتنبَّأ عنه، أو «سابق المسيا» (كما جاء في ملاخي 4:5). أما يوحنا المعمدان فقد أجاب السؤال: هل هو إيليا القديم الذي عاش في عهد أخآب وإيزابل أم لا؟ فنفى ذلك. فمن اللازم أن نراعي بدقة معنى كل عبارة.

(4) «الصفات التي تُسند إلى شخص أو شيء ما يجب ألاّ تكون متناقضة» فالطول والقِصر مثلاً صفتان متناقضتان، والشخص لا يمكن أن يكون طويلاً وقصيراً في وقت واحد. ولكن قبل القول بتصادم العبارتين لأنهما تنسبان صفتين متناقضتين إلى شخص واحد أو شيء واحد، علينا أن نتروَّى لئلا نخدع أنفسنا. يقول الكتاب عن الله إنه نار آكلة، كما يقول أيضاً إنه رحيم، ولذا قيل إنهما صفتان متناقضتان. كثيراً ما يكون القاضي الجالس على كرسي القضاء للحكم على المجرمين صارماً، ولكن عند احتكاكه بالبائسين المظلومين يكون مشفقاً لطيفاً.. ولنأخذ مثلاً آخر: يُقال في الكتاب عن المسيحيين إنهم قديسون، ويُقال عنهم أيضاً إنهم يخطئون. فيثور السؤال: «كيف يكونون قديسين وخطائين؟». ولكن عند الفحص يتضح أن هاتين الصفتين تجتمعان جنباً إلى جنب. ويخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أن المسيحي ذو طبيعتين، فهو خليقة جديدة مولود من روح الله، ولا يزال في الوقت نفسه بطبيعته الذاتية المولودة في الخطية، أي الإنسان الجديد والإنسان العتيق. فبحسب طبيعته الجديدة هو قديس، ولكن بحسب طبيعته العتيقة هو خاطئ. وهنا نرى الصفتين المختلفتين الموصوف بهما المسيحي مجتمعتين معاً (رومية 7).

(5) «القول الواحد لا يمكن أن يكون صادقاً وكاذباً معاً». فإذا قلنا مثلاً إن يوليوس قيصر هزم فرنسا، فلا يمكن أن تكون هذه العبارة صادقة وكاذبة. فإن قال قائل في موقف ما إن هذه العبارة صادقة، وقال في موقف آخر إنها كاذبة يكون هذا تناقضاً منه. ويقول الكتاب المقدس إنه يوجد إله واحد، فيظهر أمامنا شيء من التناقض إذا وجدنا في الكتاب ما يفيد أن هذا التصريح صادق وكاذب، ولكننا نقول بكل يقين إن الكتاب المقدس خالٍ على الإطلاق من مثل هذا.. فعندما نسمع عن وجود تناقض في الكتاب المقدس علينا أن نرجع إلى هذا التحديد الذي وضعه أرسطو، ونطبّق عليه كل عبارة، فنرى في الحال أن ما يُقال له تناقض لم يكن له وجود إلا في مخيَّلة الناقد. وعند فحص المتناقضات المزعومة، من المهم جداً أن نتذكر أنه قد توجد عبارتان مختلفتان الواحدة عن الأخرى دون أن تكونا متناقضتين. وأغلب الظن أن الذين يقولون إن بالكتاب المقدس تناقضاً لم يميّزوا بين الاختلاف والتناقض. فالقول بوجود ملاكين على قبر يسوع في يوم القيامة يختلف عن القول بوجود ملاك واحد (قارن يوحنا 20: 12 ومرقس 16: 5). وكل عاقل يرى فرقاً في العبارتين، ولكن: هل هما متناقضتان؟ كلا البتة! فإن إحداهما لا تنفي الأخرى، كل ما في الأمر أن إحداهما أوسع من الأخرى. ولما كان القانون المشار إليه مطابقاً للعقل ومعمولاً به في الحكم على مؤلفات البشر، حقَّ لنا أن نجعله أساساً لكل ما يُقال له تناقض في الكتاب المقدس.
**(6) «أحياناً يبدو شيء من التناقض بين عبارتين في الكتاب المقدس، والسبب في هذا وقوع خطأ أو عدم تدقيق في الترجمة». ففي حالة كهذه كل من له إلمام باللغة الأصلية يمكنه بكل سهولة حل المشكلة. والخطأ في مثل هذه الأحوال لا يرجع إلى أصل الكتاب بل إلى ترجمته. فاللغتان العبرانية واليونانية المُعطى بهما الكتاب أصلاً لهما اصطلاحات خاصة بهما. وكثيراً ما يتعذَّر ترجمة هذه الاصطلاحات إلى ما يعادلها في اللغات الأخرى. ويمكننا أن نشير في هذا الصدد إلى عبارتين وردتا في سفر الأعمال بخصوص اهتداء شاول الطرسوسي. ففي أعمال 9: 7 نقرأ: «وأما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين، يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون أحداً» بينما في أعمال 22: 9 نقرأ قول شاول الطرسوسي: «والذين كانوا معي نظروا النور وارتعدوا، ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذي كلمني». وعند أول وهلة يبدو في هاتين العبارتين تناقض، لأن أعمال 9 يفيد أن المسافرين مع شاول سمعوا الصوت، بينما أعمال 22 يفيد أنهم لم يسمعوه. ولكن من يعرف اللغة اليونانية يحل هذه العقدة بغاية السهولة، لأن العبارة الأولى تفيد مجرد سماع الصوت، أي مجرد وصول الصوت إلى الأذن. بينما العبارة الأخرى تفيد أن المقصود بالسمع فَهْم كلام المتكلم. فأعمال 22 لا ينكر أن المسافرين مع شاول سمعوا الصوت سمعاً، ولكنه يفيد أنهم لم يفهموا معنى الكلام الذي قيل.

(7) لا توجد بين أيدينا نسخ الأسفار المقدسة الأصلية، بل النُّسخ التي نُسخت فيما بعد. فمن المحتمل وقوع بعض هفوات في الهجاء وغيره أثناء النسخ. ولا شك أن أصل الكتاب هو الموحَى به. وتُعتبر النسخ التي نُسخت فيما بعد موحَى بها في كل ما كان فيها مطابقاً للأصل. على أن النُّسَّاخ الأولين قد تعبوا كثيراً وكانوا ذوي ضمائر صالحة. ولكن كما يوجد تشابه بين الحروف في كل لغة هكذا الحال أيضاً في اللغتين العبرانية واليونانية، مما يجعل النسخ عرضة لكتابة حرف بدلاً من حرف آخر.

هذا أمر مهم جداً فيما يختص بالأرقام، لأن اللغتين العبرانية واليونانية القديمتين لم يكن بهما الأرقام العربية. فكان العبرانيون يستخدمون الحروف الهجائية بدل الأرقام. وبعض هذه الحروف متشابهة الشكل. وكثير مما يُقال له »تناقض« يرجع سببه إلى عدم دقة غير مقصودة من الناسخ. فمثلاً حرفا الدال والراء في العبرانية متشابهان كثيراً. والباحث المخلص يجد أن غلطات كهذه يرجع سببها إلى النَّسْخ، ولا تؤثر البتة على نص الكتاب وتعليمه. ويمكن النظر إليها كما يُنظر إلى ما يقع من الغلطات الكثيرة في وقتنا الحاضر أثناء طبع الكتب المختلفة. ومهما كثر عدد الغلطات المطبعية في أي كتاب فهذا لا يغيّر نصَّه ومدلوله. وعلاوة على هذا لا يلقي أحدٌ مسؤولية خطأ كهذا على مؤلف الكتاب. وقال المفسر المعروف متى هنري تعليقاً على هذا الموضوع: «لا نجد كتاباً مطبوعاً بدون قائمة تصحيح الأخطاء، ولا تُنسب الأخطاء للمؤلف، ولا تبخس الكتاب قيمته. والقارئ العادي يدرك القراءة الصحيحة تلقائياً، أو يدركها بمقارنة الخطأ بصواب آخر في نفس الكتاب». وقد كان النسّاخ أمناء في الاحتفاظ بالنص الذي وصلهم بغير تغيير، فسلّمونا ما وصلهم كما هو.. وإذا تذكرنا هذه الحقائق، فلن يعتري المؤمن التقي اضطراب عندما يرى خطأً في النَّسْخ، ولا يكون للناقد أقل حقٍ أن يتطاول على وحي الكتاب المقدس.

(8) عند النظر في أي تناقض ظاهري يكفي الإتيان بحل واحد أو توفيق واحد بين العبارات التي يبدو فيها التناقض، وليس من العدل المطالبة بأكثر من هذا. إذا كتب كاتبٌ مثلاً عن شخص ما أنه أصفر اللون، وكتب عنه آخر أنه أسمر، يبدو اختلافٌ بين العبارتين، ولكن الاختلاف ينتهي لو عرفنا أن الأول يشير إلى هذا الشخص وهو شيخ، والثاني يشير إليه وهو شاب. حلٌّ كهذا جدير بالقبول، ولا يصحُّ رفضه ما لم يُؤتَ بالدليل على عدم صحته. وعليه يتلاشى التناقض إذا أمكن الإتيان بتوفيق لا يمكن الاعتراض عليه. أما إذا أمكن تقديم عدَّة حلول أو توفيقات، فلا مكان لاعتراض أي معترض على الكتاب المقدس. وفي حالة وجود توفيقات كثيرة لا يكون من اللازم الجزم بأفضلية أحدها عن باقيها. على أنه قد يجوز أخذ حل منها دون سواه.

(9) عجزنا عن حل عقدة لا يعني أن غيرنا سيعجز كذلك، فعندما نقابل في الكتاب عقدة معقَّدة نتعب باطلاً في حلّها، لا يجوز لنا مطلقاً في حالة كهذه أن نسلِّم بوجود تناقض حقيقي أمامنا. ولا يخفَى أن إدراكنا محدود ومعرفتنا ناقصة واختبارنا قليل، ومن المحتمل أن الأجيال المقبلة لا تجد صعوبة في حلّ ما نراه الآن معقَّداً وغامضاً.

(10) عند تناول ما يُقال له «تناقض في الكتاب» نحتاج إلى روح الخشوع والوقار، فنحني رؤوسنا إجلالاً عندما يتكلم الملك السرمدي الخالد الغير المنظور الإله الحكيم وحده. فمن اقترب من الكتاب بروح الاتضاع تتضح له الأمور التي تظهر للناقد الطائش كأنها ألغاز. إن الله يعلن ذاته في كلمته كما في أعماله، ففيهما معاً نرى إلهاً يعلن ذاته ويخفيها، ولا يراه إلا طالبوه بالحق. وفي كلمة الله وأعماله يرى الإنسان ما يؤيد الإيمان، وقد يرى فيهما أيضاً (بسبب قِصر نظره) ما يدعوه إلى الكفر. وقد يرى فيهما تناقضاً ظاهرياً لا يستطيع حله إلا من يسلّم ذهنه لإرشاد الروح القدس بالوقار. وقبول الإنسان إعلانات الله عن نفسه هو امتحان لقلبه. ​*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

*اعتقد انك لم تقرأي الرد على الشبهة يا سيدتي !!

الرد على الشبهة الوهمية :

التناقض فى عدد شعب يهوذا

+(صموئيل الثانى 24: 9) فَدَفَعَ يُوآبُ جُمْلَةَ عَدَدِ الشَّعْبِ إِلَى الْمَلِكِ، فَكَانَ إِسْرَائِيلُ ثَمَانَ مِئَةِ أَلْفِ رَجُلٍ ذِي بَأْسٍ مُسْتَلِّ السَّيْفِ، وَرِجَالُ يَهُوذَا خَمْسَ مِئَةِ أَلْفِ رَجُلٍ

+(أخبار الأيام الأول 21: 5) فَدَفَعَ يُوآبُ جُمْلَةَ عَدَدِ الشَّعْبِ إِلَى دَاوُدَ, فَكَانَ كُلُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِلْيُوناً وَمِئَةَ أَلْفِ رَجُلٍ مُسْتَلِّي السَّيْفِ وَيَهُوذَا أَرْبَعَ مِئَةٍ وَسَبْعِينَ أَلْفَ رَجُلٍ مُسْتَلِّي السَّيْفِ, وَأَمَّا لاَوِي وَبِنْيَامِينُ فَلَمْ يَعُدَّهُمْ مَعَهُمْ لأَنَّ كَلاَمَ الْمَلِكِ



ذكر في سفر صموئيل الثاني 24: 9 أن عدد الشعب هو 500 ألف رجل

وذكر في سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 21: 5 أن العدد 470 ألف رجل

 فيكون الفرق بالألف هو: 

500 - 470 = 30 ألف رجل.

فلماذا هذا الفارق فى العدد؟

الجواب: 

+راجع (صموئيل الثانى 6: 1-2)  وَجَمَعَ دَاوُدُ أَيْضاً جَمِيعَ الْمُنْتَخَبِينَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، ثَلاَثِينَ أَلْفاً. وَقَامَ دَاوُدُ وَذَهَبَ هُوَ وَجَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ الَّذِي مَعَهُ مِنْ بَعَلَةِ يَهُوذَا لِيُصْعِدُوا مِنْ هُنَاكَ تَابُوتَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى عَلَيْهِ بِاسْمِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْكَرُوبِيمِ.

إذن نجد أن داود الملك أخذ 30 ألف رجل ليحضر التابوت من الفلسطينيين.

 هؤلاء 30 ألف كانوا على حدود الأرض بين يهوذا في غزة وبين أرض يهوذا

 وهؤلاء قد حسبوا ضمن شعب يهوذا فكان العدد 500 ألف رجل

 ولكنهم لم يذكروا في سفر أخبار الأيام فكان العدد بالألف هو: 

500 - 30 = 470 (ألف رجل)

وهو المطلوب إثباته أيضا
​*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

دمعه حزينه قال:


> red rose88
> 
> 
> بلاش الاسلوب ده انا حطيت السؤال باحترام
> ...



*طبعا اعتقد انه الشبهة الوهمية هذه اخذت اكثر من حقها !! 
ليس لنا ذنب انك لم تفهمي الرد عليها !! 
اصلا اشك في انك فهمتي الردود .. و هذا واضح من تعليقاتك 
اما بالنسبة للكثير اللي عندك فتأكدي انه كله منسوف و مسحوق من قبل ما تعرضيه !! لانني كما قلت لك كلها شبهات ظاهرية وهمية 

بعدين ارجو ان تخاطبيني بصيغة المؤنث لانني فتاة !!  ​*


----------



## دمعه حزينه (24 أغسطس 2010)

*سامح ماسماتكس
ربنا يخليك والله شخصيه محترمه 
واى حد والله يرد وباحترام ومن غير سخريه 
فوق دماغى من فوق ومش هياخد منى غير كل احترام *​


----------



## دمعه حزينه (24 أغسطس 2010)

Red Rose88
مش عارفه انتى متزوجه او انسه 
المهم انا فهمت ردك والرد بتاعك واضح جدا 
احسن من الرد بتاع الاستاذ alaakamel30
وفهمت الرد بتاعك ومش عندى اى اسفسار 
لان الاجابه وضحه ومش محتاجه رد منى 
ومش تزعلى منى معرفش انك مؤنث :
  وبراحه عليا شويه : d​​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

دمعه حزينه قال:


> red rose88
> مش عارفه انتى متزوجه او انسه
> المهم انا فهمت ردك والرد بتاعك واضح جدا
> احسن من الرد بتاع الاستاذ alaakamel30
> ...



*لا انا لسه انسه !! 
طيب جميل انك فهمتي الرد  يعني اتأكدتي انه تناقض وهمي؟؟ 
و خلاص بالراحة يعني بالراحة
و يا ريت لو عندك تناقض و همي اخر تحطيه في موضوع منفرد لوحده ​*


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2010)

*طيب .....*
*أنا عندي قوانين للقسم ومش ممكن أكون أنا من يكسرها .....*

*سأنقل موضوعك لقسم الشبهات .... وهناك يروا ما هو صالح لعمله*
*أبتكملة الموضوع وشبهاتك الوهمية  أم بفصل كل شبهة بموضوع *

*بس أنا بنصحك بقراءة الفهرست المثبت هنا بالقسم والفهرست المثبت بقسم الشبهات فقد تجدي الكثير من الشبهات التي تريدين طرحها فسيجنبك عناء الكتابة وتضيع الوقت أو أستخدمي عملية البحث المثبته أعلي المنتدي ...... وربنا ينور طريقك*
*أما لو أحتجتي وضع سؤال عن الإيمان المسيحي فمرحباً بكي بهذا القسم الأسئلة والأجوبة أو راسليني أنا خاص وسأكون معك *

*ينقل الي قسم الشبهات لأعادة النظر فيه*​


----------



## fredyyy (24 أغسطس 2010)

دمعه حزينه قال:


> *مش معقول هعملى 10 مواضيع وفي كل موضوع شبه واحده وبس*
> 
> *فهل ينفع اكل باقى التناقضات في الموضوع ده *
> *وانتى متابعه معايا *
> ...


​ 


*أولاً كنت أود أن يكون إسمك ( دموع الفرح ) :36_33_2:*

*وليس دمعه حزينه :36_1_4: ...... ولكن أتمني أن يكون المنتدى سبب وسر فرحك الدائم *

*ولكي تتواصلي بإحترام مع ناس مُحترمين ... يجب أن تحترم قوانين القسم *

*سؤال واحد لكل موضوع ....... هام جدًا *
*المشرف .... fredyyy*

*قد ترى عيوننا شئ يبدو غير مفهوم ... لكن الله يفتح عيوننا لكي نرى قصده *

*ولا تفعلي كما فعل الذي إعترض على الله وقال *

*كل هذه النخلة الطويلة لتحمل التمر (البلح) الصغير ... وهذا الفرع الصغير يحمل البطيخ الكبير *

*فنام تحت النخلة ... وأيقظته تمرة ( بلحة ) سقطت على رأسه *

*فقال أحمدك يارب أن النخلة لا تحمل بطيخ ... وإلا فكنت مُت الآن ... كل أعمالك حق *


*تقدمي الى الله وكلماته المُقدسة بوقار وإجلال ... إنه الله *


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2010)

دمعه حزينه قال:


> ​*ما انتو محترمين اهو *
> *امال الناس بتقول عليكوا وحشيين لييييييييييه ؟. *
> *:d:d:d:d*​


*هههههههههه*
*طيب قلولي مين الناس دول .... أوعي يكونوا المسلمين أو اليهود *

*ربنا ينور طريقك يا دمعة حزينة ... بس بجد وصدقيني لو أعطيتي لعقلك فرصة للتحرر من الماضي وقيوده وبصيتي علي المستقبل هتفهمي كتير *

*أدي فرصة لربنا أياً كان أسمه بأي شكل ... وهو سيقودك لطريقه *​


----------



## fredyyy (24 أغسطس 2010)

دمعه حزينه قال:


> ​*شكرا ليكوا لاحترامكوا *
> *ما انتو محترمين اهو *
> *امال الناس بتقول عليكوا وحشيين لييييييييييه ؟. *​​


 


*شوفتي ... أهي دي كانت شبهة ... إننا وحشين *

*وإكتشفتي إن الموضوع عكس كده *

*إذاً من قولك نستنتج أن ... ليس كلام الناس صحيح في كل الأوقات *

*ومن الممكن أن نظلم البعض لأننا قيَّمناهم من خلال أقوال ليس لها سند *

*إبحثي بنفسك ... فالموضوع ليس موضوع عقيدة ... لكنه موضوع أبديتك ... أين ستكوني في الأبدية ؟*

*سؤال يستحق البحث ... والتدقيق *


*.*


----------



## دمعه حزينه (24 أغسطس 2010)

والله يا Twin 
لو بعقلى وبالى الكلام والتناقض الى معايا 
معلش مش تزعل منى اول حاجه هتيجى ف بالى ان الديانه بتاعتكم دى مش حق خالص
ومفيش اله يقول كده على نفس او لو كان كاتب كلام وفيه غلط ومتناقضات 
استحاله هدخلها 
عشان كده انا جيت اسال الاول واشوف الاجابه هتنفى الكلام الى معايا ولا لا 
ومقنعه 
انا سالت اول سؤال والحمد الله الاجابه مقنعه وانا راضيه بيها 
لسه بقا الباقى انزله واقتنع بيه صح ولا اييييييييه 
؟؟؟؟

تصدق يا فريدى شبهه !!
 والله محترمين اوى اهو وواضح من كلامكوا 
بس عندى سؤال خارج الموضوع 
تسمحلى اقوله هنا  ؟ 
سؤال لحظته ف المنتدى هنا ف احد الاقسام ​


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2010)

دمعه حزينه قال:


> والله يا twin
> 
> لو بعقلى وبالى الكلام والتناقض الى معايا
> معلش مش تزعل منى اول حاجه هتيجى ف بالى ان الديانه بتاعتكم دى مش حق خالص
> ...


 
*بصي يا أختنا العزيزة .....*

*تذكري هذه المشاركة .... في يوم لو ربنا أراد هفكرك بيها *

*وصجقيني أنا مش بزعل .....*
*زمان عضو هنا جه وكان جي لوضع شبهات وطلب الماظرة وتواصلنا معاه وبعد شهور أعلن مسيحيته ... وده مش بسببنا بس بسبب أنه أعطي لنفسه فرصة بس يفكر بعد تحرير العقل*
*وصدقيني الموضوع لخلاصك أنتي مش لينا *

*وادعوكي لقراءة المواضيع الموضوعة في قسم الشبهات وهتصدقيني .... وربنا ينور طريقك*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

دمعه حزينه قال:


> والله يا twin
> لو بعقلى وبالى الكلام والتناقض الى معايا
> معلش مش تزعل منى اول حاجه هتيجى ف بالى ان الديانه بتاعتكم دى مش حق خالص
> ومفيش اله يقول كده على نفس او لو كان كاتب كلام وفيه غلط ومتناقضات
> ...



*على فكرة مشاركتك هذه رائعة 
و ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير لخلاصك يا حبيبتي 

ربنا يكون معك و يخليكي تتغلبي على قوى الشر اللي بداخلك و اللي بتمنعك من معرفة الحق و النور ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2010)

دمعه حزينه قال:


> احسن من الرد بتاع الاستاذ alaakamel30
> ​​



*من الطبيعي جدا ان رد الأستاذ علاء لا تستوعبيه
لأن الأستاذ علاء نسف الشبهة أساسا بدون وضع سؤالك 
فقد شرح لكِ كيف تكون الأعداد في اللغة العربية التي هي لغة قرآنك 
ولكن خطأه الوحيد انه تناسى انه يتعامل مع شخص محدود الذكاء !
*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 أغسطس 2010)

دمعه حزينه قال:


> red rose88​
> مش عارفه انتى متزوجه او انسه
> المهم انا فهمت ردك والرد بتاعك واضح جدا
> احسن من الرد بتاع الاستاذ alaakamel30
> ...


*سواء وصلتك الإجابة منى أو من الأخت ريد فلا يهم*
*المهم انها وصلت*
*الأخت ريد أجابتك بالرد الكتابى*
*وأنا أجبتك بالرد اللغوى وبعلم الأعداد*
*فلكِ أن تختارى ما شئتِ*


----------



## Rosetta (25 أغسطس 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *سواء وصلتك الإجابة منى أو من الأخت ريد فلا يهم*
> *المهم انها وصلت*
> *الأخت ريد أجابتك بالرد الكتابى*
> *وأنا أجبتك بالرد اللغوى وبعلم الأعداد*
> *فلكِ أن تختارى ما شئتِ*



*فعلا و انا كنت سأثير هذه النقطة مش مفروض الاخت قالت كده !! لانه مفروض كل عضو يرد على السؤال يكون هناك تقدير على تعبه في الرد و احترام ليه 
بس المهم انه وصلها الرد و الجواب .. و جوابي هو جوابك اخي علاء

كلنا هنا في خدمة المسيح و كلمة الله
ربنا يبارك خدمتك و بتبقى استاذنا الكبير †​*


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *فعلا و انا كنت سأثير هذه النقطة مش مفروض الاخت قالت كده !! لانه مفروض كل عضو يرد على السؤال يكون هناك تقدير على تعبه في الرد و احترام ليه ​*
> *بس المهم انه وصلها الرد و الجواب .. و جوابي هو جوابك اخي علاء*​
> *كلنا هنا في خدمة المسيح و كلمة الله*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك و بتبقى استاذنا الكبير †*​


*شكرا لكِ* *أختنا الكريمة*
*حقا لا يعنينى ما قالته ،وكما أجابها الأخ كيرلس فأن العيب فى العقول.*
*هكذا دائما المتشكك عندما تجيبيه كتابيا ينكر الكتاب من أساسه*
*وعندما تجيبيه بلغته ودينه يتنصل منها ويدعى عدم الفهم*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## دمعه حزينه (25 أغسطس 2010)

*والله يا استاذalaakamel30  مش تزعل منى انا نسيت اشكرك على تعبك معلش
اصلا انا مش فهمت كلامك معلش اصلا انا مش 
 مدرسه رياضه على العموم شكرا لتعبك واذا كنت ضيقتك بكلامى ف مش تزعل ده انا ضيفه برده 
وهو ف حد بيزعل من الضيوف . بس انت كنت شديد عليا ف الرد الاخير 
وطالما انا غلطانه فعلا فا حقك عليا يا سيدى والمسامح كريم 
ها بقا صافى يا لبن *​


----------



## دمعه حزينه (25 أغسطس 2010)

*



			بعد ده رايحة تتاسفي ومن مين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بص بعيد عن اى مشاكل اوى اسلوب استهزاءلانك انت واضح انك 
عارف انك مهما اكلمت مش هتغير الطبع ده 
انا شايفه انى غلط انى مش شكرتله تعبه ف الرد عليا عشان انا مش فهمته 
ولما فهمته من الانسه ريد قولت انى فهمته طبيعى يعنى لان ردها كان واضح اوى 
بعكس alaakamel30 هى اجابه اها بس انا مش عرفت افهما 
ف هو غلط اوى بس ده كان سؤء تفاهم مش اكتر 
*


----------

